# Paralympics anyone?



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Anyone on Channel 4 just now for the build up to the Opening Ceremony?

My love of Adam Hills knows no bounds, so I'm in it...until I fall asleep :tongue3:


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Oh, ohhh, is this when I admit I'm watching Our Girl? *bad teapot*


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Oh my, Jack Whitehall School of Rio advert with paradressage :biggrin3:

(And yes, naughty teapot)


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Link to the advert if anyone missed it: https://youtu.be/6l_vKa-hFhM

Jack Whitehall, Lee Pearson and Natasha Baker. Love it.


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Stephen Hawking is hilarious :biggrin3:


----------



## Spilletta (7 September 2016)

Just switched on to it. Love the humour! Sadly won't be able to stay up late as got early start. But I want to see more of Claire's search for the voice of LEXI. (Anyone watched the programme called "Toast of London"? He'd be the one for me )


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

It better not be Matt Berry - I'll have words with Balding if so :frown3: :tongue3:

I'm hoping for HRH Hazzer :biggrin3:


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Bloody love Joanna Lumley! I would actually pay to hear her do commentary :biggrin3:


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

RJ Mitte has the most fantastic suit :eek3: :biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Right, I'm here!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

About bloody time!


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Sorry


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Caught up with who Lexi is too - agree re Harry!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

I'll settle for Julie Walters :biggrin3:


----------



## Spilletta (7 September 2016)

Julie Walters 

Now I really have to go to sleep - boo! Just as they're interviewing Lee. Enjoy!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Now, I wonder where/when/how Josh Widdicombe and Alex Brooker are going to pop up during this (Adam said earlier that they are part of the opening ceremony)


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Now, I wonder where/when/how Josh Widdicombe and Alex Brooker are going to pop up during this (Adam said earlier that they are part of the opening ceremony)
		
Click to expand...

Those two? Anywhere. 

I saw Adam Hills live once, in some dodgy sticky floored back room somewhere before he was tv famous.


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Snap! At the Fringe, a quite few years back now - I even think it was a freebie ticket :eek3: I fell rather in love :biggrin3:

Would quite like one of these big wheel things too :wink3:


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 September 2016)

I love the Paras. More than the Olympics. I've already had goosebumps a million times since I started watching at 9!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

The pool is a much stronger statement than a catwalk model!


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

This is better than the previous opening ceremony... 

In other news, Murray's gone to five sets!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

I'm loving it, perhaps because I think it's more what I expected the Olympics ceremony to be like.


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			I'm loving it, perhaps because I think it's more what I expected the Olympics ceremony to be like.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is more 'Brazi' I think?


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Want an umbrella like that!

(Ha, I typed that all in caps, but it posted in lower case - obviously shouting is frowned upon in HHO)


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Yay parade time, can't wait to see someone I know in her GB kit :biggrin3:


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 September 2016)

Was there ever a resolution to the complaints about a new rule where riders in some classifications were having to wear a blindfold when they are partially sighted? It was in the media a fair bit at the end of last year...


----------



## numptynoelle (7 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Was there ever a resolution to the complaints about a new rule where riders in some classifications were having to wear a blindfold when they are partially sighted? It was in the media a fair bit at the end of last year...
		
Click to expand...

Good question, that one went a bit quiet, didn't it? I have no idea if it was resolved or not :redface3:


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 September 2016)

Ad breaks make me want to go to bed.


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Was there ever a resolution to the complaints about a new rule where riders in some classifications were having to wear a blindfold when they are partially sighted? It was in the media a fair bit at the end of last year...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, though the GB rider in question isn't on the team is she? 

It's certainly not made RDA competition rules that's for sure - be utter chaos if those with partial sight were blindfolded


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 September 2016)

teapot said:



			I'm not sure, though the GB rider in question isn't on the team is she? 

It's certainly not made RDA competition rules that's for sure - be utter chaos if those with partial sight were blindfolded
		
Click to expand...

She isn't, no. So I wonder if that's why we haven't heard anymore.


----------



## teapot (7 September 2016)

Am reading rule book for Rio, will let you know :smile3:


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 September 2016)

I bet that's a doorstop!

GB have been and I have to be up at 6 so I'm turning in for the night. I hope the rest of the ceremony is good - I can't wait to see what the jigsaw turns outs to be!


----------



## teapot (8 September 2016)

I can't find any mention as yet...


----------



## teapot (8 September 2016)

The puzzle pieces came together to form a heart. Speeches were going well until he mentioned the Government...


----------



## numptynoelle (8 September 2016)

I fell asleep :redface3:


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2016)

What a beautiful piece of music is the Brazilian National Anthem.  

I saw the guy whizzing down the ski-slope thingy in his chair,  and take off,  do a loop-the-loop,  but I didn't see him land.  You don't suppose that he was a sacrifice do you?

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Was there ever a resolution to the complaints about a new rule where riders in some classifications were having to wear a blindfold when they are partially sighted? It was in the media a fair bit at the end of last year...
		
Click to expand...

What would be the point to it?  Please don't tell me to put them on a level with those who were totally blind.

Alec.


----------



## teapot (8 September 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			What would be the point to it?  Please don't tell me to put them on a level with those who were totally blind.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It was to level the playing field. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...der-fights-new-Paralympic-blindfold-rule.html


----------



## Archangel (8 September 2016)

My friend is competing in the archery - this is the first year I have spotted him in the parade at the opening ceremony


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2016)

teapot said:



			&#8230;&#8230;... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...der-fights-new-Paralympic-blindfold-rule.html

Click to expand...

I've read the article thank you.  The heart of anyone must go out to the rider concerned,  and in truth I enjoy the para-lympics more than the able bodied.  To see others fighting against the cruellest of disabilities and succeeding,  must touch to the chore of all of us,  BUT;  it's my belief that the horse needs the eyes of the rider as well as its own and how anyone can safely compete on a horse,  when they're totally blind (both those with total blindness and those wearing blindfolds) must be called into question.

I'm not in any way fluffy,  I take an approach that we are all entitled to put ourselves at risk if we choose to,  but to compete on a horse,  whilst totally blind,  in any discipline must push the boundaries of common sense towards the limits of lunacy.  The horse needs the rider who has full possession of all their faculties,  I'd have thought.

All of that said,  presumably those who are totally without sight will have developed their other senses,  I'm sure and to a point which would be beyond the person with 20-20 vision.  Were a partially sighted rider to be blindfolded for the competition,  then they would be at a distinct disadvantage as their remaining senses wouldn't be so naturally well attuned.

I really haven't a clue what the answer is,  beyond having a great deal of sympathy for all concerned,  including the decision makers.

Alec.


----------



## teapot (8 September 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I've read the article thank you.  The heart of anyone must go out to the rider concerned,  and in truth I enjoy the para-lympics more than the able bodied.  To see others fighting against the cruellest of disabilities and succeeding,  must touch to the chore of all of us,  BUT;  it's my belief that the horse needs the eyes of the rider as well as its own and how anyone can safely compete on a horse,  when they're totally blind (both those with total blindness and those wearing blindfolds) must be called into question.

I'm not in any way fluffy,  I take an approach that we are all entitled to put ourselves at risk if we choose to,  but to compete on a horse,  whilst totally blind,  in any discipline must push the boundaries of common sense towards the limits of lunacy.  The horse needs the rider who has full possession of all their faculties,  I'd have thought.

All of that said,  presumably those who are totally without sight will have developed their other senses,  I'm sure and to a point which would be beyond the person with 20-20 vision.  Were a partially sighted rider to be blindfolded for the competition,  then they would be at a distinct disadvantage as their remaining senses wouldn't be so naturally well attuned.

I really haven't a clue what the answer is,  beyond having a great deal of sympathy for all concerned,  including the decision makers.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

One of my RDA riders has less than 5% vision in one eye, zero in the other and it's incredible how well she can ride a dressage test. That said, if I was to put a blindfold on here, she'd cope far better than someone who has 60% vision, but she wouldn't cope as well as someone who's 100% blind. 

Tests ridden by TVI/PVI riders are an interesting one in their own right as they can have three letters called out so they're aware of where they are in an arena.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2016)

What's TVI/PVI?  Otherwise,  thanks for that!

Alec.

ps,  just worked out for myself,  Totally or Partially Impaired, yes?


----------



## teapot (8 September 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			What's TVI/PVI?  Otherwise,  thanks for that!

Alec.

ps,  just worked out for myself,  Totally or Partially Impaired, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes :smile3:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 September 2016)

Am watching tonight.  100m and the swimming, they run and swim faster than I can!!! 

To have the courage and determination to succeed is inspiring.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 September 2016)

Just watched the mens 100m.  Amazing


----------

